# 67 Heater Control Disassembly



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I am not sure how I am going to proceed yet with my dash restoration, but am possibly looking at getting the heater/A/C control panel rechromed. To do that, I think I would have to remove the cover over the control lenses. I am assuming the chroming process would ruin the lettering and the plastic lenses.

The problem is it appears to be riveted onto the control panel face. Has anyone removed this piece? If so, how did you reattach it?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You could slowly drill down until the lip of the rivet is removed enough so the face-plate is able to be pried off/up. 
Then use a good epoxy or possibly solder for re-assembly.


----------

